# Suspension de parlantes audiocar



## santiago (Dic 18, 2008)

creo este post para ver que piensan sobre las suspensiones en los parlantes de audiocar, ya que hay suspensiones que pasan lo imaginable, cosa que yo creo no es signo de calidad de sonido, dejo unos videos, y lo que quieran aportar sera bienvenido, ademas otra duda que tengo es como funcionan los subwoofers rotativos, tambien dejo un video, me imagino que es un motor que gira a a X rpm produciendo algo asi como sonido

YouTube - Fs3 Sub Speaker best Excursion Prototypes

YouTube - New Fs3 Hot Excursion Sub part 2 speaker

YouTube - Best Subwoofer Excursion Ultimate Fs3 Suspension

YouTube - TORBALI BASS TEST

rotativo 

YouTube - Rotary Subwoofer - Worlds Lowest Freq Subwoofer


saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 19, 2008)

Ven después dicen que los subwoofer de auto no tienen gran excursión y no se que mas!

Yo ahorita compré 2 sub Pioneer 12" y tiene 94dB de sensibilidad y se mueven muy bien con un amplificador casero!

No tengo nada en contra con los woofer de casa, pero estos Pioneer que tengo logran una mejor respuesta en frecuencias subsonicas que cualquier otro que he tenido!

Por algo existen WOOFER y SUBWOOFER y yo todavía no me he topado con el primer subwoofer de 8 ohm, disculpen mi ignorancia!

Con respecto al subwoofer rotativo NI IDEA, primer vez que lo veo, les agradeceria si alguien tiene alguna información, sobre ellos! Para que nos la comente.

Woofer ó midBass FREQUENCY RESPONSE mas o menos (500Hz - 60Hz) 
Subwoofer FREQUENCY RESPONSE (60Hz - 20Hz)


----------



## santiago (Dic 19, 2008)

ese es el punto ahora te pregunto, en que musica escuchas graves tan bajos de frecuencia, se me viene a la mente, la jusica electronica, peero te aseguro que un buen par de 15" ya estas hecho, otra cosa, en las discotecas, nunca vi un subwoofer con ala de goma y gran excursion, y eso que he estado en discotecas de electronica y no he visto nada asi, yo tengo 2 subwooferso boschmann de 12" + 1 de 10 y me voy a comprar un 12" mas, los graves son exppectaculares, pero tampoco es para exagerar con tanta excursion, tanto recorrido en un parlante no puede ser bueno    como en los videos, si se busca calidad te conviene un parlante normal, pero si buscas fuerza bruta y graves solamente te concienen los parlantes como los de los videos, en lo personal, me gustan estos subs , pero hasta cierto punto, tampoco es para tener un motor trifasico con una camara de auto adentro del auto   

saludos, lo del subwoofer rotativo ni idea como hara para reproducir las frecuencias que uno quiere ni idea, gogleando no ahi NADA 

saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 19, 2008)

Ok amigo, lo que voy a escribir ahora no quisiera que fuese tomado como sarcasmo, pero voy con lo siguiente:

Yo poseo 2 medios 12" marca ZEBRA, 2 mediobajos 15" marca BOHEM, 2 subwoofer 12" marca JVC y 2 subwoofer 12" marca PIONEER (comprado recientemente), a parte 4 balas y 2 drivers de comrpesion de 1". Todo ello movido por dos potencias, que en la suma total con 5% de distorsion no debe de haber mas 500W rms (en todo el conjunto) y te aseguro que con REGAETON y musica HIP HOP que es lo mas que escucho, no se siente los bajos tan pronunciados con solo los bafles (woofer) de 12" y 15", se necesita la presencia de los SUB para poder sentir todas las frecuencias subsonicas!

Otra cosa seria armar una caja pasabanda o turbosound para los WOOFER; esta incrementa mucho en las frecuencia de 100Hz a 60Hz, quizás reproduzca hasta los 45Hz pero se va a ver opacadas por las frecuencias superiores! 

Espero no crear discusión, solo lo que quiero es debatir la complejidad del asunto, tampoco quiero resaltar mi opinión sobre las demás, solo es mi simple punto de vista. Tambien he estado presente un muchas discotecas o minitecas (trabajo en un club) y siempre se escuchan son frecuencias de 45Hz (opacadas por 60Hz y 80Hz) hacia arriba!

Tengo un CD de tonos y en realidad sé como se escucha cada frecuencia baja (5Hz a 150Hz)

Las frecuencias de 30Hz a 60Hz se reproducen y mucho, tengo canciones como BALADAS y SALSA que utlizan esas frecuencias de mas!

EDIT:
Quizás un tema un poco complicado, yo no digo un tono de 30Hz-45Hz de un baaaaah por unos segundo te hablo de música con armónicos (sentido a la musica, tampoco es que a esa frecuencia se escucha el violin ) en esa frecuencia y que ademas no se vean opacadas por la frecuencias superiores, yo hablo escuchar mas fuerte las frecuencias de 35Hz a 45Hz que las demás de 60Hz hacia arriba, te digo es muy poco usual escucha frecuencias bajas BIEN ARGUMENTADAS!

Saludo amigo santixman!


----------



## maxep (Dic 19, 2008)

santix dos cosas
1º baja musica del genero dubstep y fijate q fec usan
2º yo escuche el jlw7 que aparece en el video de arrib
ay aunque no lo creas tiene un golpe seco definido y bajo profundo.y porsobre todo una calidad(definicioin) de putisima madre..
ojo sale caritoese sub. y es muuuy potente..
en def. para la musica de hoy se necesit aun sub


----------



## santiago (Dic 20, 2008)

jaja yo solo digo que en resumidas cuentas, prefiero un subwoofer mas grande y no uno que desplace su cono 1.5m , no le veo sentido, ya que el cono no llega al fondo del iman, sino que antes de llegar rebota, y ya se que se nesecitan subwoofers, pero me malinterpretaron, se que son nesesarios, peeero para que exagerar con tanto movimiento, me conformo y me parece razonable el movimiento de un piooner, de un ma audio, de un boschmann que si dios quiere se van a empezar a conocer mas, ya que  los de origen yanqui son un caño, despues subo un video cuando pruebe con el ociloscopio con un tema de musica, y ojo, que hay bafles que llegan a baja frecuencia  y son de 8 omhs, les suena soundpower?

saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 24, 2008)

les suenan dos electrovoice de 18"  1810 de 400w cortados a 70 hz les pueso asegurar que tiran ala m--- todos los suspencion de goma que al final son vibradores...esta claro que son para diferentes usos .... meter 2 de 18 en un auto es un asco,,, como poner un 12 de auto al aire libre que aga brrrrrrrr brrrrrrr brrrrrr


----------



## maxep (Dic 24, 2008)

aja tal cual dice gaston. son 2 cosas difernetes. pensa que no cualquiera pone un 18" en un auto . entonces tiene que excursionar como la p.m. para bajar en frecuencia. como los ht y equipos de sonido logitech , los conoces= pone subwoofer logitech(8 ohms) en you, vas a ver esos pekeños de 8" com se sacuden.
mira un pioneer w307 movido con 400reales que se banca. te va a sorpredner. parece que se quiere salir el cono de la caja.
por otro lado si pones un sbwoofer de auto al aire libre no rinde nada.(comparado con un sub de audio profesional)
en fin .cada parlante esta diseñado para cada uso diferente


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 24, 2008)

imaginense un suspencion de goma.. con una chacarera la mierda que seria... jajaja  el bombo que es un pum pum seco ... seria brrrr brrrr brrrr... el tiempo que tarda en llegar la bobina al centro de concentracion magnetica es clave en cuanto a calidad


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 24, 2008)

Exacto, concuerdo con ustedes claramente!
No es lo mismo!

Y si yo tengo 2 pioneer W307F, pero no lo he podido sonar como es porque la única opción es colocarlos en 8 ohm y no le saco el jugo al amplificador  :evil:


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 25, 2008)

pioneer o sea lo que sea eso.. el magneto me da asco la sensibilidad de eso deve ser pesima.. la campana de chapa...mejor ni hablar ...

ojo que pioneer en equipos  de los 80s eran caño caño ... ahora ha decaido mucho con el audio car.

le paso una foto de un PARLANTE del amigo maxidb- en 12" y 300w .


----------

